# Why do you need a certified translation of educational documents?



## certifiedtranslation (Jan 2, 2019)

Certified Translation says, because most educational institutions have a vested interest in ensuring that their students are credible and verified. The translation that is being given to them is sent by a student. The contents of the translation are of great significance for the decision to clear the applicant.


----------

